# Yoshihiro black forge kiritsuke knife. Black part is fading



## aid671 (Jul 26, 2017)

I just naught a black for kiritsuke from yoshihiro. It's a great knife but with one day use I can see the black part of the knife is fading in some parts that I grip. Is this normal?????????


----------

